# Annual Ottawa Guitar show - May 27



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Ottawa Guitar Show & Musician’s Market 2018 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji

I'm going to try and have a table there.


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2018)

mhammer said:


> Ottawa Guitar Show & Musician’s Market 2018 | Guitars | Ottawa | Kijiji
> 
> I'm going to try and have a table there.


What are you going to fix stuff for all the other vendors?


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

I thought there were only bass players in Ottawa.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Player99 said:


> What are you going to fix stuff for all the other vendors?


Nah. I'll have a table full of pedals, and a bunch of business cards.

Just got a note from Darwin Demers, and he says the going rate for a table is $50.  I'll see if somebody wants to split one.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I'll split one with you.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Nah. I'll have a table full of pedals, and a bunch of business cards.
> 
> Just got a note from Darwin Demers, and he says the going rate for a table is $50.  I'll see if somebody wants to split one.


See above


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Done. Darwin says the tables are 7-8ft long. Tables are reserved once payment is received.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> Done. Darwin says the tables are 7-8ft long. Tables are reserved once payment is received.


Roger. Can you take care of the payment and I'll send you half via EFT? Just PM me with details. Cheers!


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

This lets us take a break too without leaving the table unattended.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I used to have a table. Rather I used to split a table with David Arguin (Dave's Pedals). But eventually I found that I enjoyed circulating and shmoozing with the guys more than sitting keeping an eye on stuff and explaining and re-explaining what this thing and that thing do. This year, I'd like to sell off a bunch of stuff to help subsidize a trip to Nashville for Summer NAMM. So it's back to the table. I'll schmooze next year. I can bring two small amps to try things out, a small SS Fender and a battery-powered amp. The Fender has a headphone jack, so maybe I should prepare for using that.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> I used to have a table. Rather I used to split a table with David Arguin (Dave's Pedals). But eventually I found that I enjoyed circulating and shmoozing with the guys more than sitting keeping an eye on stuff and explaining and re-explaining what this thing and that thing do. This year, I'd like to sell off a bunch of stuff to help subsidize a trip to Nashville for Summer NAMM. So it's back to the table. I'll schmooze next year. I can bring two small amps to try things out, a small SS Fender and a battery-powered amp. The Fender has a headphone jack, so maybe I should prepare for using that.


With two of us, you should be able to do some partial schmoozing. I'm not sure what I'm going to try to sell yet. Probably a GT-100, an interface, maybe a guitar.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I'll ave the usual mountain-o'-pedals, which you'll be welcome to play. NowI have tostart preparing little write-ups about each one so that I can simply point toit and not have to keep repeating myself.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hopefully i can make it down this year. Not that i need anything (did i just say that) but you never know.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I started pulling out pedals to prep for sale, and doing short write-ups to explain what the knobs and switches on each one do. It ended up being over 70 pedals, and that's leaving plenty out .  Happily, I have built many of these multiple times, so I have "backups".


----------



## Lord-Humongous (Jun 5, 2014)

Umm. Do you have any delays? My wallet is itching for something new.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I have a clone of the DM-3 and 2 modest digital units using the PT2399 chip. Very utilitarian. What distinguishes them both is that I always like to include a treble cut option on the repeats that gradually shaves off more and more top end with successive repeats. Makes it sound more natural and helps to declutter the sound. Also cleans up any accumulating grit. One of the digital units also includes companding and a "punch-in" feature that lets you inject signal into the delay path for as long as a momentary switch is held down, cutting the input again when you lift your foot. A nice performance feature that permits doing some studio tricks live. None of these is going to be an Echorec or Carbon Copy.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Is the show still on next Sunday?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Yup. I’m bringing an American Telecaster, a Gibson SG and an American PRS to sell.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Please take some pics to post here. 

Have a great day and good luck with sales.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

greco said:


> Please take some pics to post here.
> 
> Have a great day and good luck with sales.


I will and thanks!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Really gonna make an effort to make it out and meet some of you guys. I do have a gig at 4pm so will go early. What time do the doors open, anyone?


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

With all this travel, please consider offering (or requesting) transporter services on this thread: https://guitarscanada.com/index.php?threads/gc-gear-transporter-services-gts.213745/


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

I don't have band practice as we are playing Saturday at the Rainbow, so I should be there around 10:30.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

marcos said:


> Really gonna make an effort to make it out and meet some of you guys. I do have a gig at 4pm so will go early. What time do the doors open, anyone?


Doors open at 10. Mhammer and I are sharing a table in a room off to the side.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Having a hard time pricing this fairly. It’s a 1998 American Deluxe Nashville Telecaster with the following. Can anyone help?

- New Fender Telecaster locking tuners (I have the originals)
- New custom made brass selector knob ( I have the original)
- New chicken head knobs (I have the originals + I have Telecaster style knobs with genuine abalone inserts)
- New Bakelite pickguard (I have the orignal + a Bubinga wood one)
- New Suhr Classic T in the bridge p/u
- New brass saddles


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Chito said:


> I don't have band practice as we are playing Saturday at the Rainbow, so I should be there around 10:30.


Probably see you around that time buddy.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*From Kijiji ad. Looks like a nice selection*

*Amps for sale !*
$5.00
Posted about 2 hours ago
Ottawa, ON K2A0G2(View Map)






*Description*
These are a few amps that will be for sale at the Ottawa Guitar Show this weekend, Sunday May 27. Doors open at 10am -4 1505 Carling Ave Vendors buying, selling,trading all kinds of musical instruments,,,, bring something along !! Tell a friend !

17 visits


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

No table for us this year. Couldn't find a babysitter for my 18 month old. 

We'll be dropping by to check it out though. He loves guitars!


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Hope i get to meet some GC members this morning. See ya all soon....


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just came back from show. Met the 2 Marks who had their own table. I just realized I should've gotten myself a table or at least shared it with someone where I could sell pedals that are just sitting in a box in my basement and also some other gear I have.  Next year, hope I don't forget.


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

Chito said:


> Just came back from show. Met the 2 Marks who had their own table. I just realized I should've gotten myself a table or at least shared it with someone where I could sell pedals that are just sitting in a box in my basement and also some other gear I have.  Next year, hope I don't forget.


Anything noteworthy?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Player99 said:


> Anything noteworthy?


There are guitars that interest me but my wife is going to divorce me if I brought one home. LOL If you are looking to buy, there's quite a number of items there, pedals, guitar accessories, etc... I think it's worth the time and the $5 entrance fee.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Yep, agree with Chito. Always interresting to see some of the vintage stuff. By the way buddy, missed you by about 15 minutes at Mark's booth.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

My little guy had a ball running around messing with everyone's amp settings. We did a couple of rounds and left, only for him to turn around and run back to the building yelling "more, more", "geeeetar show". Did a couple more rounds after that... He loves guitars even more than me. Lol

Met a couple of forum members, but it isn't like we all had hats on or anything so I may have met some others and not even realized it.

I always enjoy the luthier tables and/or micro-businesses and startups more than the larger "dealer" tables. Interesting stuff from:
- Xaver Guitars
- McKay Guitars
- Blackwood Guitars
- Ideentech (pedal startup)
- BB Strings (jewellery made from guitar strings)
- Don't know the name, but there was a pair of instrument makers that made some really cool looking/sounding eastern inspired instruments.
- For sure there were some others, but I didn't take notes

Saw a harmonica that must have been 3 feet long. That was fun.

Nothing really jumped out at me in terms of triggering my GAS. Certainly some classics and a lot of vintage eye candy. Definitely some attractive deals here and there.

Hope everyone has a good time at the show!


----------



## Guest (May 27, 2018)

All the really good stuff would be gone BEFORE it opens up. The vendors would most likely snap up each other's value deals while setting up early.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

jbealsmusic said:


> My little guy had a ball running around messing with everyone's amp settings. We did a couple of rounds and left, only for him to turn around and run back to the building yelling "more, more", "geeeetar show". Did a couple more rounds after that... He loves guitars even more than me. Lol
> 
> Met a couple of forum members, but it isn't like we all had hats on or anything so I may have met some others and not even realized it.
> 
> ...


Damir Stemberger AKA "Epis" had a display of his wonderful amps near the entrance. A real craftsman, the tolex and wiring on his amps is exquisite. I wonder if he gets his tolex from you.

Actually, Jerry Gruber (Xaver Guitars), and I used to work together 20 years back. He took up guitar-making full-time when he retired from his organizational psychologist career. He's based out in Gloucester or Orleans, I believe.

There was a lot of looking, but not much buying from the few conversations I had with vendors. I thought marked prices on a lot of stuff was more e-bay than kijiji; i.e., priced for profit rather than turnover. I sold about 5 pedals, I think. The fact that I had no prices marked, coupled with some of the high prices other people DID have marked may have contributed. About half the business cards I brought were picked up, and I ad some inquiries about fixing things for people. I brought my tweed Princeton for demoing pedals, and a couple people asked me how much I was asking for it. Not for sale, boys. At least not yet. I probably should have sold bottles of my salsa instead of pedals. I got a lot of good comments on it.

Fun seeing members' kids there. Mister Zed came by with his brood, and Jon's 18 month-old is adorable. No denying he's your son, Jon. Exact same eyes. My wife found a pic of me from 15 years back, and we were both struck by how much I looked exactly like our younger son. Even had the same hand gesture and beard.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to see you Mark. I didnt have time to chat with you too much. I agree about the pricing. And yes on Damir's amp builds. he does excellent work and his prices are pretty fair given the quality of the builds. Until the next time buddy.


----------



## jbealsmusic (Feb 12, 2014)

mhammer said:


> Damir Stemberger AKA "Epis" had a display of his wonderful amps near the entrance. A real craftsman, the tolex and wiring on his amps is exquisite. I wonder if he gets his tolex from you.
> 
> Actually, Jerry Gruber (Xaver Guitars), and I used to work together 20 years back. He took up guitar-making full-time when he retired from his organizational psychologist career. He's based out in Gloucester or Orleans, I believe.
> 
> ...


Of course. Couldn't miss Damir right at the front entrance. His builds & mods always look great.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

PICS!!...or you guys are just imagining all of this.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

OK, pics! This is the table Mark and I shared. I didn't see too many people buying guitars. I traded my SG for an Ibanez Prestige from one of the vendors (Wade). Met a lot of great people and even though I didn't sell anything, I had a great time chatting with everyone. Mark makes some awesome pedals, I tried a bunch and they all sounded fantastic.










One of the three rooms:


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

what was the pricing like?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

rollingdam said:


> what was the pricing like?


Seemed pretty normal to me. No huge bargains except on things like used pickups. The main draw is just checking out all the cool stuff.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> OK, pics!


Thanks very much!

Were all 3 rooms about the same size?


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Pretty much except for the third room beside the food counter. It was about 1/3 the size of the others. It's the room behind the projector screen in the distance.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

1SweetRide said:


> OK, pics! This is the table Mark and I shared. I didn't see too many people buying guitars. I traded my SG for an Ibanez Prestige from one of the vendors (Wade). Met a lot of great people and even though I didn't sell anything, I had a great time chatting with everyone. Mark makes some awesome pedals, I tried a bunch and they all sounded fantastic.
> 
> View attachment 210257
> 
> ...


Yep, Mark is a wiz when it comes to electronics. Really cool guy as you are Marc. It was great to meet you and chat. Hope to see ya soon.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Any news on this happening this year? Haven't heard anything. I'd like to get a table and sell some of my pedals, speakers, etc...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Nothing yet but I'm sure Darwin's still planning on having one.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Like i need another excuse to buy gear.LOL. Hoping to see some of you guys there soon


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

He works the repair bench at St. John's music on Merivale, on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons. I'll probably be seeing him next week. I'll ask him, or if you beat me to it, _you_ can ask him.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Actually, it just got posted on Facebook. It's on May 26th, Sunday. Anyone wants to share a table?


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I probably will.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Not me, I find Kijiji so much easier.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@mhammer maybe we could share? I got a number of pedals to sell off. Will the table be big enough LOL. I know you have a lot of pedals basing it from last time.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to be more selective this time. Having too much on display seems to be a deterrent, prompting more of a "what ARE all these things?" response, rather than "How much are you asking for the XXX clone?". I also ended up having to pile things on top of each other, which didn't help; one of the side-effects of sharing a table.

But yeah, I'd be more than happy to share with you.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

@mhammer I'll check out how many i'm bringing so we have a better idea whether it will fit the table.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

These are the pedals I'm bringing to the Guitar Show on May 26th, 2019. Also bringing, 2 Pedaltrain boards, a couple of amps and maybe a couple of guitars.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Chito said:


> These are the pedals I'm bringing to the Guitar Show on May 26th, 2019. Also bringing, 2 Pedaltrain boards, a couple of amps and maybe a couple of guitars.


WOW! ...Good Luck with sales!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

There is a Facebook page for this show where people are posting what they intend to bring:

Ninth Annual Ottawa Guitar Show and Musician's Market


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Looks like it shaping up to be a good show.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My buddy Dino Tsiptsis is coming in. He was coming in to bring me some exotic things to try out, but when I mentioned there would be a guitar show Sunday, he expressed interest in going and bringing his exotic delights along. The exotic delights are clones of a Mu-Tron Bi-Phase and a Synthi Hi-Fli.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I don’t know what those are but they sound rare.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

Have a great time, good luck with sales (and/or purchases) and _*please remember to take a few pics.*_


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

1SweetRide said:


> I don’t know what those are but they sound rare.


EMS Synthi Hi-Fli |


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> EMS Synthi Hi-Fli |


----------



## wayne086 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow!Ed wasn't there this year,his minions were instead.Deals were probably good at opening,I got there around 10
:45,prices weren't competitive,some over priced stuff.I still don't get it when some people bring high end stuff to a show,who carries 15,000.00 in their pocket?Nice to see a lot more kids there buying(parts mostly),rock isn't dead after all.


----------



## GeorgeMich (Jun 6, 2013)

Any vintage strats or teles for sale? Any old fender TWeed amps? I was working and couldn’t make it. It’s always a nice ecclectic mix of gear.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dino and I got there around 11:30 or so. Lots of interesting stuff, and a number of familiar faces, but most of it was beyond my price range, or of no particular interest.. Glad to see Damir showing his impeccable amps, and Chito had a big table of his pedal castoffs (he's giving me a run for my money!). I laughed when I saw someone selling a pedal I had made years back and sold to someone else here on the forum. I brought a bag of my own stuff, and did sell a Lovepedal Eternity clone I built to a fellow.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

GeorgeMich said:


> Any vintage strats or teles for sale? Any old fender TWeed amps? I was working and couldn’t make it. It’s always a nice ecclectic mix of gear.


All of the above, and more. Actually I thought more of a vintage show than in previous years


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

I was there at opening too. Lots of people, more women this time than any other year. I bought two NOS guitars from a company I'd never heard of lol. They seem quite decent. Korean made, quality is very good. Here's some pics:

Main area:








A really nice Jackson (L/H):









Tundra brought some beauties:

















Muscles McPhee, during the show, he'd randomly snap guitar necks with his bare hands. Made Tundra nervous whenever he approached their table.









A local band releasing their music. I bought a T-shirt to support them. No, the ladies aren't in the band, they're helping Dad.









I've never, ever seen an SG quite like this one. More pics in next post...


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

A few more pics.
I wished I liked SGs, this one was stunning









Price didn't seem to bad for this









Neat vintage stuff.









More vintage gear









Another wild SG and a nice '58 RI









Chito dragged his family to the show. They were there to make sure Chito didn't add to his collection!


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

It was a good day. Sold 2 pedal trains I haven't been using. Most of the pedals I sold were the below 100 bucks kind. It was worth it. Also saw a few people I have not seen in a while.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks for the photo 1SweetRide. I was good. Only got a strap.


----------



## greco (Jul 15, 2007)

@1SweetRide Thanks for posting all of the pics. Much appreciated.

Looking forward to pics of your 2 "new" NOS guitars.


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

Great pics Marc. Thanks


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


>


Wild, seems like Frank Zappa would have used one of these.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Dino loaned me his unit. 12 knobs, 2 rotary switches, 12 toggles and 2 foot-pedals. I'm reading through the user manual before trying it out. Dino tells me his daily routine involves popping down to the basement to play with it during he half hour between when his wife leaves for work and when he has to.


1SweetRide said:


> Wild, seems like Frank Zappa would have used one of these.


This is the unit he loaned me:


----------



## rwhitbread (May 27, 2019)

Hello all. This was my first time attending the show. Lots of interesting stuff to see. Thanks to Chito for a great deal on an Electro-Harmonix C9, and to Albert for the great deal on the Pedaltrain.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Here's the two guitars I picked up. Once I got them home, found the quality to be even better than I originally thought. I've setup the translucent black one, need to work on the blue one tomorrow. They sound like Telecasters. The black one has Alnico Vs and a coil tap (or split, not sure which) and a quilted maple top with a solid mahogany body and satin neck. The blue one has ceramic pickups and is all mahogany. Both have Grover tuners, shielded control cavities and rosewood fretboards. Very impressed for the price. Fretboards are 12" radius with graphite 43mm nuts. Known as the Indie Shape Blue Stripe and Indie Shape Sun Extreme. Being NOS, I think the black one is a 2013 or so and the blue one a 2016.
















Nice wiring job in the control cavity. Back was cleaned when I took this pic, all those smudges are gone now


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

How do you like those Indie guitars? They had signs saying that no reasonable offer would be refused ("reasonable" TBD)


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

mhammer said:


> How do you like those Indie guitars? They had signs saying that no reasonable offer would be refused ("reasonable" TBD)


Really impressed. They must have sold out before I left. Prices were crazy. They were just trying to clear out old inventory they inherited when they bought the company. If you like Telecasters, you’ll enjoy these models.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

One of my friends, bought one of those Indies for his son. He told me he paid $300 with a case. It was a Zack Wilde copy. I should've hung out at Indie to check them out.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> One of my friends, bought one of those Indies for his son. He told me he paid $300 with a case. It was a Zack Wilde copy. I should've hung out at Indie to check them out.


These are guitars that are worth at least $800.00 to $1000.00 from what I’ve seen in that range from Chapman, PRS and others. $300.00 was a great deal.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> These are guitars that are worth at least $800.00 to $1000.00 from what I’ve seen in that range from Chapman, PRS and others. $300.00 was a great deal.


Definitely. I didn't realize how much the prices were. Maybe it's a good thing coz I would've ended up with one.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Chito said:


> Definitely. I didn't realize how much the prices were. Maybe it's a good thing coz I would've ended up with one.


That’s one good thing about you having a table. No time for buying when you’re busy selling.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

1SweetRide said:


> That’s one good thing about you having a table. No time for buying when you’re busy selling.


There was also my wife with me so GAS was controlled. Hahaha


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

When Brian Wampler posted his list of ten things to be wary of at NAMM, one of them was that the sheer loudness of the hall seemed to give everyone permission to NOT control their gas...the other kind. To paraphrase that great sci-fi movie *Guitar*, "In the big NAMM hall, no one can hear you squeeze".


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

I picked up a Surfrider Deluxe by Solid Gold FX at the Indie booth for $50.
I was stunned -- I should have asked about the Fairfield circuitry pedals.

Apparently a bunch of the stuff was repossessed from a distributor that closed...

Oh well, at least I got that sweet Behringer CC300 from @Chito thanks to an endorsement from @mhammer 

Those Indie guitars looked and played really nice -- they reminded me of my MIK LTD or my MIK Gretsch.


----------



## 1SweetRide (Oct 25, 2016)

Todd MacCulloch said:


> I picked up a Surfrider Deluxe by Solid Gold FX at the Indie booth for $50.
> I was stunned -- I should have asked about the Fairfield circuitry pedals.
> 
> Apparently a bunch of the stuff was repossessed from a distributor that closed...
> ...


They also had a Laney 100 watt tube head for $300.00. The deals were there for sure.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Todd MacCulloch said:


> Oh well, at least I got that sweet Behringer CC300 from @Chito thanks to an endorsement @mhammer


So have you tried it out yet, and if so, how do you like it?


----------



## Todd MacCulloch (Mar 8, 2018)

mhammer said:


> So have you tried it out yet, and if so, how do you like it?


Briefly -- I think to get the full effect I have to run it through two amps which means no night time playing 
With headphones I really like the sound of 1 + 3 at the same time, I was comparing it to my old Ibanez twin cam chorus.
I have to re-watch That Pedal Show episode ...


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

My own favorite is no buttons pressed at all. Makes a great slow Leslie swirl.


----------

